# Michael Kors - made in the US?



## pandorabox

I have seen the older threads. Was curious if any knew if MK was still made in the US? 

I was disappointed to see D&B were made in China... I was looking at some MK and wanted to know where they were made. 

Thanks


----------



## Tomsmom

I checked this past December and the bags I looked at were made in China


----------



## CricketWhtehall

I suggest a conversation thread with regard to this topic.  How important are materials and location of manufacture to women who purchase handbags?  For me, both are quite important, and determine what handbags I select.


----------



## pandorabox

CricketWhtehall said:


> I suggest a conversation thread with regard to this topic.  How important are materials and location of manufacture to women who purchase handbags?  For me, both are quite important, and determine what handbags I select.




I agree hence my dilemma.... Where might I start a thread on this topic? I am a newbie here. Thanks!


----------



## Restore724

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fossil,_Inc.
*
Fossil, Inc. (NASDAQ: FOSL) is a designer and manufacturer of clothing and accessories, primarily watches and jewelry, but also sunglasses, wallets, handbags, belts, shoes and clothing, based in *Richardson, Texas, United States. *Their brands include Fossil, Relic, Abacus, Burberry, Emporio Armani, Michele Watch and Zodiac Watches.

License business

Fossil has been very successful with its own brands and this success has led to companies coming to Fossil to create licensed watch lines. *The licensed watch lines that Fossil designs, manufactures, and distributes *include Burberry, DKNY, Emporio Armani, Armani Exchange, Columbia Sportswear, Diesel, Frank Gehry, Philippe Starck, *Michael Kors*, Callaway Golf, Davis Cup, Marc Jacobs and Adidas. When referencing Fossil's watch lines, they are generally regarded as a "manufacturer"; Fossil also designs and manufacture their own movements under the Fossil Twist Line.[5]


----------



## DamierLover

pandorabox said:


> I agree hence my dilemma.... Where might I start a thread on this topic? I am a newbie here. Thanks!



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/fi...ach-shifts-half-manufacturing-out-682600.html



Not the exact topic...however does apply to the Coach brand.


----------



## Olivia O.

The sales people have told me the Skorpios bags are all handmade in Italy. I know I had a strap break on one and they sent it there for free, fixed beautifully. 

The regular bags I have no clue.


----------



## iluvmybags

Olivia O. said:


> The sales people have told me the Skorpios bags are all handmade in Italy. I know I had a strap break on one and they sent it there for free, fixed beautifully.
> 
> The regular bags I have no clue.



The Skorpios is a Collection bag - I could be wrong, but I'm guessing the OP is referring to the lower priced Michael by MK line

Like most designers who do high and low end bags, my guess is that the Michael by MK bags are made in China and other places outside of Italy while the collection bags are primarily made in Italy


----------



## crissy11

iluvmybags said:


> The Skorpios is a Collection bag - I could be wrong, but I'm guessing the OP is referring to the lower priced Michael by MK line
> 
> Like most designers who do high and low end bags, my guess is that the Michael by MK bags are made in China and other places outside of Italy while the collection bags are primarily made in Italy


 
My Skorpios has a "made in China" tag on the inside - have you checked yours Olivia?

The leather is the finest Italian leather on the Skorpios bags and maybe they WERE made in Italy, and maybe some still are, but mine wasn't unfortunately. It was kind of disappointing to see that.


----------



## Olivia O.

crissy11 said:


> My Skorpios has a "made in China" tag on the inside - have you checked yours Olivia?
> 
> The leather is the finest Italian leather on the Skorpios bags and maybe they WERE made in Italy, and maybe some still are, but mine wasn't unfortunately. It was kind of disappointing to see that.



Oh my. I wonder. I know a couple years ago when I got my first flair bag they said the collection bags were all made in Italy in small numbers. Now there are so many maybe this has changed. I wouldn't appreciate it if it were the case. I guess the prices have dropped quite a bit though.


----------



## Mimster

My skorpios was made in Italy.  It was purchased about 2-3 yrs ago.  I'm told by the boutique here that his collection line are made in Italy and the MMK lines are made in China.


----------



## pandorabox

So MK has a few different lines? Ahhh.... Well.. not looking for the Made in China ones..


----------



## pandorabox

I kinda like this one.. 

http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...at8501&index=73&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003


----------



## DamierLover

pandorabox said:


> I kinda like this one..
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/store/ca...at8501&index=73&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003


 
I've seen this bag...it's really pretty, a lot like the LV speedy.  I'd wager though that it's made in China...not certain, but for the price point which is on the lower scale for MK.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

My MK Collection bag has a Made in Italy label...it's a Skorpios Ring Tote from Fall 2010.  

That's odd that some Skorpios bags are made in China since they're part of the MK Collection line.  I will have to check it out next time I am at the boutique...


----------



## crissy11

NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mine has one of those fabric tags sewn inside (the kind I think they are hoping you won't look for) and says "Made in China". I bet they switched manufacturing locations recently since I got mine just before Christmas. 

I know someone else got the exact same bag as me just after I did - I'm going to ask her to check hers. 



Mimster said:


> My skorpios was made in Italy. It was purchased about 2-3 yrs ago. I'm told by the boutique here that his collection line are made in Italy and the MMK lines are made in China.


----------



## crissy11

DamierLover said:


> I've seen this bag...it's really pretty, a lot like the LV speedy. I'd wager though that it's made in China...not certain, but for the price point which is on the lower scale for MK.


 
I'd say it's a certainty that it's made in China.


----------



## Mimster

crissy11 said:


> NO FAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mine has one of those fabric tags sewn inside (the kind I think they are hoping you won't look for) and says "Made in China". I bet they switched manufacturing locations recently since I got mine just before Christmas.
> 
> I know someone else got the exact same bag as me just after I did - I'm going to ask her to check hers.


 

*crissy*, where did you get your skorpios?  From Holt or the US?  I wonder if they did moved all productions to China.


----------



## crissy11

Mimster said:


> *crissy*, where did you get your skorpios? From Holt or the US? I wonder if they did moved all productions to China.


 
From the Michael Kors store at the Fashion Show shopping centre in Las Vegas in December.

I'm willing to bet they are moving production to China. Maybe some of the recent Collection bags are made in Italy and some in China until all of production gets tranferred - just my guess.


----------



## Olivia O.

Okay, I did some investigating, lol.

The two Skorpios in my avatar are both made in Italy, as well as the black flair Skorpios that I've posted pictures of previously. I have the new gold skorpios hobo and it doesn't say anywhere inside the bag where it was made. So I'm guessing China. It could appear the older ones were made in Italy and now they've moved the manufacturing to China. Which could also explain why the price is so much cheaper than they used to be. If I remember correctly the brown shopper I have was just a little over $1500, and now I don't think they have any that cost near that much. I think the flap Skorpios is just under a thousand and that's a pretty sweet bag.


----------



## crissy11

Olivia O. said:


> Okay, I did some investigating, lol.
> 
> The two Skorpios in my avatar are both made in Italy, as well as the black flair Skorpios that I've posted pictures of previously. I have the new gold skorpios hobo and it doesn't say anywhere inside the bag where it was made. So I'm guessing China. *It could appear the older ones were made in Italy and now they've moved the manufacturing to China.* Which could also explain why the price is so much cheaper than they used to be. If I remember correctly the brown shopper I have was just a little over $1500, and now I don't think they have any that cost near that much. I think the flap Skorpios is just under a thousand and that's a pretty sweet bag.


 
Yep, I bet you are onto something there!! I bet that's what is happenning. Now in the meantime that's not to say that my Skorpios is in any way inferior to the Made in Italy ones. The leather, the hardware, the workmanship - it's all amazing and not a stitch is out of place. I am one of those people who doesn't believe that just because a company has moved manufacturing to China that it means it's gone to sh*t - it all depends on how the factory is run. 

It just annoyed me that all these other Skorpios said Made In Italy and mine didn't.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

my pleated skorpios does say made in china as well. i have the same one as crissy, so they must have moved to china.


----------



## crissy11

Thanks for posting this - disappointing isn't it when you think the line is supposed to be made in Italy? 

I think I'm going to have a dig inside more of the bags next time I'm in MK and see if any are made in Italy - the Tonne is the other collection line I'm curious about.



oxlivhopexo said:


> my pleated skorpios does say made in china as well. i have the same one as crissy, so they must have moved to china.


----------



## Olivia O.

Like I posted earlier my other bags are all made in Italy but this new gold one doesn't even say, so it's possible this wasn't manufactured in Italy or even China:











The plot thickens...


----------



## crissy11

Olivia is there no tag sewn inside the side of the lining as in the picture of the Skorpios? I think they have to put that info inside the bag somewhere.


----------



## Olivia O.

I don't know, I might have thrown something out. I can't remember now. It's odd.


----------



## crissy11

Oh well they are BEAUTIFUL bags and we shouldn't fret too much over where they are made, right? The material and workmanship is still first grade and that's all that matters. 

Enjoy all your lovely bags everyone!! Don't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## pandorabox

I just inquired about a denim satchel they had and this was their reply. 

"Thank you for shopping with Michael Kors.

We have the information that you have
requested for the Grayson Small Satchel,
Denim/Buff, item #MKS11_V0MXC.

This item was Made in China.

We would be happy to place your order
for you or you may place your order online."

Just saying..


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Maybe it has something to do with price point--such as, Skorpios bags that retail for $995 or above are Made in Italy while those that retail for $795 or less are made in China.  That would be an interesting delineation...


----------



## Olivia O.

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Maybe it has something to do with price point--such as, Skorpios bags that retail for $995 or above are Made in Italy while those that retail for $795 or less are made in China.  That would be an interesting delineation...



I think you could be right about that.


----------



## traveladdict2

iluvmybags said:


> The Skorpios is a Collection bag - I could be wrong, but I'm guessing the OP is referring to the lower priced Michael by MK line
> 
> Like most designers who do high and low end bags, my guess is that the Michael by MK bags are made in China and other places outside of Italy while the collection bags are primarily made in Italy


 
This is good to know.  I will definitely not be adding to many more MK bags to my collection if they are made in China.  After all the prices to us the consumer seem to remain high hmmmm.  I guess it is all about the profits.


----------



## alliemia

The Collection bags (that he makes fewer and fewer of) are made in Italy. The Michael line is all lower end bags, mass produced in China.

I really love his Collection bags, but the Michael line I only like one or two and can't stand the logo nylon lining.


----------



## Sapmtl

I just bought the Hamilton and the monograms tote yesterday. Totalling 700$ to find out on the outside plastic packaging that they are made in China and Vietnam. Why not put the label inside the bag? The sale staff actually took the plastic off before handling me the bag. Why hide? 

I work in this industry and the actual production cost for this monogram bag is probably 20$ maximum. Yes we are paying a designer product price... However, since they are made in China and Vietnam anyway, buying "knock offs" are still made with the same material and at the same place. Why pay so much more?


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Mostly China from what I've seen.


----------



## lujoso

Sapmtl said:


> I just bought the Hamilton and the monograms tote yesterday. Totalling 700$ to find out on the outside plastic packaging that they are made in China and Vietnam. Why not put the label inside the bag? The sale staff actually took the plastic off before handling me the bag. Why hide?
> 
> I work in this industry and the actual production cost for this monogram bag is probably 20$ maximum. Yes we are paying a designer product price... However, since they are made in China and Vietnam anyway, buying "knock offs" are still made with the same material and at the same place. Why pay so much more?



I completely agree with you :shame:
Being a life-time purse collector (I guess it is in my blood ever since I was born), the brand has never been an issue for me when it comes to a bag that touches my heart and me personally believe that it is fair to pay for the design of the purses; however, it is ashamed for any trusted brand to intentionally mislead consumers.  I now see more "Made in PRC" instead of "Made in China", which made me really mad, how many of us actually realized PRC stands for Republic of China ???


----------

